# Hobby 750 paint codes.



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Hobbyists,

As you may know, the 750's based on the Ducato 244 series, and prior to the "new shape" coming out, used VW/Audi paints.

The blue for example is VW/Audi AZUR code LZ5V which I have used and is an absolutely perfect match. I'm too embarrassed at the moment to let you know WHY I needed it !!! 

However, I'm now looking to get the correct code for the silver. "Roadhog" many years ago kindly listed VW LAZW, which I think could equate to LA7W (Reflex silver). I've contacted Hobby in Germany just to verify, and they have come back with code DB 744 "Brilliantsilber" which I think is a Mercedes paint.

Now of course I'm not sure which way to" jump", and I do appreciate that I could obtain the help of a local paint sprayer with paint matching cards, and get him to do the job, but it's very handy having ones own correct aerosol spray can in the garage. 

Anyone got any thoughts on this?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Go to the nearest auto paint factor.

They will have match cards for the VW and Merc colours which they'll usually lend you overnight against a small deposit. You can then compare with the van.

They can all produce mixed paint in aerosols these days. They cost a lot more than Halfords but the quality will be loads better and you'll only need half the quantity of the cheap stuff.


----------



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

I found this little touch up bottle on eBay. You could test it on the "damaged" area of your Hobby.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mercedes-...-Paint-Chip-Repair-BRUSH-IN-LID-/200914450873

Come on shingi, you've got to spill the beans now you've mentioned it!

I managed to scrape the rear panel while reversing in a Lidl car park recently. Luckily most of the scratch polished out ......Lesson learnt -
Got to take my time while reversing :?

Neil


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks gaspode and Neil

Be patient Neil, I'll spill the beans in a minute, as though nobody wasn't going to ask !

Firstly, I sent a second confirmation e-mail to Hobby just to be doubly sure of the Code, and they have confirmed that it's Mercedes Brilliant silver metallic DB744. Just to be clear this is in reference to 750's based on the Fiat Ducato 244 series, and not the "new shape." 

Thanks for the touch up paint info. on the ebay posting you found Neil, and I'll bookmark that, but I really need the aerosol version, as although I have no dent to fix, it's a narrow scrape over about 2 feet. 

O.k. so this is the story of why I need the blue paint mentioned in my post ! With these long vehicles one can never be absolutely certain that someone has not pulled up right behind you in the blind spot, one classic example perhaps whilst re-fueling and you just want to move backwards just a tad to line yourself up to a pump.

So a year or two back I fitted a reversing camera on the back with a 7"clip on monitor which goes where the rear view mirror would normally be. The camera fitment has two lenses, one wide angle immediately behind the van, and the other one for distance. Just the business I thought, and so our very first trip out with this kit fitted, was to France. Pulled into what turned out to be not a very good site for the night, feeling tired, you know "do you want the van here or there dear, and which way around?" Getting annoyed, backed into a wooden double seat, and "who the hell put that seat there?" Rear bodywork got caught under it and tore at the lower fibre-glass panel, but fortunately didn't break the rear light cluster. 

Fortunately being a bit of a DIYer and have the time and patience, I fixed it all myself and I truly have to say that now you would never know, ................and that's the end of the story!

Cheers all, MICK


----------



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

I think we have all experienced that kind of situation. 

I hate turning up at a new site, especially if it's been a long drive and we've had had a problem finding it. I can almost guarantee we will end up having "words" over where to park!

Neil


----------

